# How does Stubben saddle width sizing run?



## sidesaddlegirl (15 December 2008)

The saddle that Hattie comes with is a Stubben Genesis jumping saddle and her owner said that it is a size 29 tree width. 
I don't know anything about Stubben sizing so am trying to figure out if that is a medium or a medium wide as I'm trying to decide what Wintec gullet to put in my dressage saddle as on my gullet measurer she comes up on the edge of a medium and a medium/wide!


----------



## martlin (15 December 2008)

hmm, I might get it wrong, so don't shoot me, but as far as I understand the numbers are about flap length and the tree comes in narrow, narrow/med, medium etc...


----------



## martlin (15 December 2008)

unless it's 29 cm which would be 11.5 inch


----------



## BigRed (15 December 2008)

Saddles are all different, a medium ought to be the same in any make, but it is not.  The manufacturers tend to vary.  Also a used saddle could have had the flocking altered through its life.

A Stubben 29 is probably on the narrower side of medium.  I bought a Stubben 30 which was very wide on my horse who takes a Medium in an Albion saddle.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 December 2008)

I thought 31 = Medium, so that would make 29 Narrow.


----------



## RachelFerd (15 December 2008)

27 - narrow
28 - narrow/medium
29 - medium
30 - medium/wide
31 - wide
32 - x-wide
32WB - wide warmblood

or there or thereabouts! my TB is in a 28 and it needs padding up a little (she will grow into it) the ISH wears a 30cm and is a medium-wide in his wintec dressage.


----------



## druid (15 December 2008)

From the Stubben website

 [ QUOTE ]
 27 to 28,5 cm high, narrow wither (narrow shoulder)
29 to 30,5 cm medium-high to normal wither (normal shoulder)
31 to 32 cm flat, wide wither (wide shoulder)

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (15 December 2008)

Hmm, I'm even more confused now! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Anyways, I've decided to put in the medium/wide gullet in my Wintec and it fit perfectly. I just sat in my saddle and had 2 fingers clearance at the withers about 3 when not in the saddle), an even contact on the panels and fit in the shoulders.

The Stubben also fits the same way and Hattie's owner has the Stubben guy out to fit her and he said that she measured bang on for a size 29 saddle so i know that fits for sure too.

She is  3/4 TB and has well defined but not REALLY high withers but also has some bone to her from the unknown 1/4 in her (her shoulders are a bit more broader than your average TB).

I think Wintec gullets run a bit small then? Maybe that would explain the descrepancy in sizes?


----------

